# The next project - Morris chair



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, scrap the play storage project. Or, at least put it on the way back burners. And this is after I make the doors for the pantry.

This will be my first foray into 'fine' woodworking. I saw the NYW episode on this, and decided that this would be a perfect Father's Day gift...for 2011. I'm giving myself plenty of time for this one. I'd actually be building two: one for me, one for him. Any mistakes made would go into mine.

I'll probably be buying the plans in a couple of weeks or so. No need for the DVD, the episode is on my DVR.

A few questions:
1) how good are the measured drawings from NYW? All my projects thus far have been freehand, thus errors and frustration.
2) I'll get access somehow to the proper tools, whatever they may be (UIL has a pretty substantial workshop, apparently). But is this something I can do with what you've seen thus far? And primarily with the tools I have? I don't want to make a habit of driving ten miles one way to this workshop to be doing things.
3) What kind of wood should I use?

I've got a ton of time to get this started, but thought I might research it now.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Chris, that sounds like a very ambitious project, i wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris... 

Dude.. you're my knida guy!! relentless!!!

To answer your first question the NYW measured drawing are spot on!! Norm would have it no other way. I'm not sure if they all come with a cutlist or not. 

I'm not sure what you will need in the way of tools. How are the corners of the cabinet
joined? 45'd, dovetails, box joints, butt joint? Consider that just about anything can be
made without most of the convenient tools of today. One tool I would like to suggest you pick up is a 'good' block plane or a "good" #4 smoother. You don't have to spend a fortune to get a good one. Pick one up at a flea market...(but then you do get into the whole sharpening thing)

as for type of wood...Like everything else, a project like this is what ever floats your boat. 

now go get dem doors made


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I've only been doing this for a couple of months, I see no reason why I can't learn enough in a year to do it properly. I'm never satisfied with just doing something, I want to always be learning. If I can't learn anything, it's not worth doing.

Good to see that Norm puts out solid drawings. I think that's been my biggest issue, trying to do things by sight while trying to learn new techniques. Perhaps one at a time from here on out.

I've got plenty of time to figure this out, so I'm confident I can do a good job. I watched him make the chair, and it seems like something I have the ability to do, if not the tools. I'll borrow and beg to get them, though.

The doors will be (re)started very soon. I had to get the shed back in order first, and it's not quite there yet. Lots of plywood and poplar left over from the pantry project, and have a fair bit of ash as well. Going to make a scrap storage solution, then I'll have room to make the doors.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

A Morris chair is quite an ambitious project and if done properly requires a fair amount of woodworking skills. Typically the majority of joinery for this style is through mortise and tenon. These can be tackled with a dedicated mortiser and a tenoning jig on the table saw. An alternate method could be using a router with the appropriate jigs and bits to cut the joints. There is also the hand method using mortising chisels. This method is going to require some sharpening stones and the skill to use them as there will be many joints to cut and the chisels will have to be honed periodically. 
The wood type most widely used for this style is Quartersawn White Oak.
Do some online research under "Craftsman" style. You should find many examples of this chair style.
Good luck.
Here's a link to a collaborative effort of a Morris chair complete with plenty of pictures and technique. Enjoy.

The Great Morris Chair project - Sawmill Creek


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that I have a little bit better equipped shop, I'm looking into acquiring the wood. Using 1/4-sawn white oak, this project is going to come in somewhere north of $350. For a project for my dad, it's something that's worth that cost. But if I can come in a bit cheaper, I'll surely look into it.

I've seen it also made with cherry. Any other woods I can look into? I know the difference between white oak and quartersawn (now, I had to ask), but what would the net effect be on the chair? I don't know where he would put it, so I'm not sure how light or dark the finish will be. I'm planning on asking my mom about that after a bit.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

wow! wish you do a better job!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris my shop is open as needed, I have a mortising tool and just aquired the tenoning tool for the TS. Anything you might need that I have is yours to use, just call.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Jerry, but I think it might be awhile. Somewhat due to cost, but I have a kitchen table project that needs to be completed first. Shame, with being offered overtime at work I have to choose between having time and not enough money, or enough money and not enough time.


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

re: overtime vs. home(productive)time..... that's how we buy the lumber ( tools, whatever) if we're lucky. (been there, still kinda live there)


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You know, I mentioned my UIL in the first post, and I got to see his shop in the time between then and now. And I must say, while he has a ton of smaller parts like hinges, knobs and tools, I have to say that I think I've done a damn fine job of equipping my shop to do anything his can do, and a bit more. Just wish I had the room he does.

Now...to figure out what wood I'm going to use.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Chris
I've bought a few plans in the past from NYW and they've been fine. I have one on the go right now. One of my daughters asked me to build her a chit chat chair. What is that you ask? I had to. It's what the rest of us call a garden swing or a glider. I had no time to design my own. I've been working up north building docks (the job from hell) one more week and I'm finished. I'll have 3 or 4 days to build this thing, it's supposed to be a house warming gift. As usual I'm cutting things close (no pun intended)
That morris chair looks like a pretty ambisous project.
Good luck
Wayne


----------

